# Ibanez "quantum" pickups are "basically BK aftermaths"



## squids (Jan 27, 2017)

so for whatever reason i was looking at this S621qm, and saw some specs that i couldn't believe (24.75" scale, set neck?) so i checked the ibanez site and saw this when looking at their quantum pickups that come installed in this;

"Accelerated bass response for exceptionally fast tracking of high-speed staccato riffing with crushing mid range and precise high-end articulation"

i was like "wait a sec, i know where thats from"

check both pictures attached, maybe these standard ibanezes are worth more than we think 
(im obviously kidding, before anyone gets upset)


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Jan 27, 2017)

Quantum pickups are garbage, sorry.

In fact, the new S series I bought with quantums had a dead coil in the bridge humbucker...

I didn't care, replaced them immediately.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 27, 2017)

I hated the aftermath I had in my 8 string. Perfect for djent but not much else imo.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 27, 2017)

Lol, there's a copywriter who's going to have an interesting meeting soon!


----------



## oracles (Jan 27, 2017)

CapnForsaggio said:


> Quantum pickups are garbage, sorry



So are the Aftermaths, so it's still lose/lose.


----------



## squids (Jan 27, 2017)

oracles said:


> So are the Aftermaths, so it's still lose/lose.



finally someone gets the joke! (you too hollowway!)


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Jan 27, 2017)

squids said:


> finally someone gets the joke! (you too hollowway!)



Sorry, impossible to know with all of the jackwagons around here....

You are mingled with threads like:

-'I wanna put a laminate on my schechter diamond series figured top guitar worth $120 dollars...'

-'I wanna put $350 pickups in my RG120 to get the brutz with myu line6 spider combo...'

No way to know.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 27, 2017)

CapnForsaggio said:


> Sorry, impossible to know with all of the jackwagons around here....
> 
> You are mingled with threads like:
> 
> ...



Dont forget the "oh you bought a $4000 custom? Youre better off buying an ibanez" comments


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 27, 2017)

thanks for the lulz


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jan 27, 2017)

oracles said:


> So are the Aftermaths, so it's still lose/lose.


wheres that damn like button


----------



## squids (Jan 27, 2017)

CapnForsaggio said:


> Sorry, impossible to know with all of the jackwagons around here....
> 
> You are mingled with threads like:
> 
> ...



haha no worries dude, i'm never really sure where to post something funny on here.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 28, 2017)

oracles said:


> So are the Aftermaths, so it's still lose/lose.



I use an Aftermath bridge for Grind/Hardcore/Death Metal and I dig the hell out of it.


----------

